# David Bradley with snowblower



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Look at this beast. I never seen anything like it.
https://fortwayne.craigslist.org/grd/5271305830.html


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

The David Bradley's have a large following (more for the ground engagement applications).
Many companies made similar 2 wheel walk behind tractors, some with snowblower attachments, but that was when there really was not any standalone snowblowers available. More a novelty now.
The gravely tractors with PTO driven 2 stage blowers work fantastic, but also weight 600 lbs with the blower attached and are almost 8ft long, easier to handle than you might think, but not for small/confined spaces.

The Rolba's out of Switzerland (I think) is the mother of all walk behind snow blowers.
One scary looking beast !!!










Works great though...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I had one of their "Sears" David Bradley chainsaws. It was way before OSHA mandated features to protect your fingers and arms.

It isn't a DB but I have something like that listed here in MN with a tiller. I'd like to pick it up but I'm worried about getting the parts to get it working.

And now I can't find it ... did find a cool Bolens for $300

Bolens Walk Behind Tractor


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Rolba might be Russian also. It seems I've see a number of them on youtube. They look deadly if you're not paying attention to them all the time.

I think the only safety feature is running away !!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Still can't find the one I'm thinking of but came up with a $200 Clinton. That's a new one to me.

clinton walk behind tractor










This one is cool but I can't really make it out. He's calling it Bolens first attempt at a rider. At $1,000 it's out of my range but if someone is looking for a Ridemaster ...

Bolens Ridemaster Garden tractor


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

What I love about these old machines is the marketing images they used in their ads.










Yeah... sure ! "So easy to handle my 95 lb Greek wife can operate it".
If a gravely weighs 600 lbs with a blower than this has to weigh 800 lbs.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Rolba might be Russian also. It seems I've see a number of them on youtube. They look deadly if you're not paying attention to them all the time.
> 
> I think the only safety feature is running away !!


That could be. The Soviets were notorious in copying others things, that they thought could be useful. 

The truck looks to be an early model Unimog. And they are one tough truck, even though they do have a high center of gravity, and love to tip over.

And Rolba is a Swedish company, that's still around.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

db9938 said:


> And Rolba is a Swedish company, that's still around.


Swedish, not Swiss... I stand corrected


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

*Gravely walk behind tractor and snowblower with attachments*

Found another one, a Gravely .....not as ancient as the Bradley, I'm guessing.
https://battlecreek.craigslist.org/grd/5326550871.html


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Speaking of 2 wheel tractors....I saw this one on Yahoo Japan this week. It's just a plow, but it looks stout with those tires.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

ztnoo said:


> Found another one, a Gravely .....not as ancient as the Bradley, I'm guessing.
> https://battlecreek.craigslist.org/grd/5326550871.html


Vintage late 60's - early 70's


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

dbert said:


> Speaking of 2 wheel tractors....I saw this one on Yahoo Japan this week. It's just a plow, but it looks stout with those tires.


Are you shopping again?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Are you shopping again?


Ha ha. No...well...just window shopping.
I hadn't looked there for a long time.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's the one I couldn't find before. He's down to $150.

Any idea who may have made this for Montgomery Ward ??

I just like the style of the old dogs and would enjoy having one.

Ward Walking Tractor/ Tiller $150 not $375


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Simplicity made many of the walk behinds for Montgomery Ward.
... but also Waterbury Tool Division of Vickers Inc. made some MW branded machines.

Pretty sure it's Simplicity though.


----------

